# Spicy Blackberry Sauce



## chilerelleno (Feb 17, 2019)

*Spicy Blackberry Sauce*
6oz fresh or frozen blackberries
1 large lemon, juice and zest
3/4C sugar
1/2C Basalmic vinegar
1/4C cider vinegar
2-4 cloves  (optional)
1-2 star anise (optional)
1/4t salt
1T corn starch mixed with 2T cold water (optional)

Combine all ingredients in a small saucepan and bring to a boil.
Boil for about 5 minutes and lightly mash berries with a large spoon.
Maintain a fast simmer for 5-10 minutes to thicken.
This makes a thin sauce, if a thicker sauce is desired add corn starch slurry and boil for a minute or two while stirring well.
Without the cloves and star anise this is a very sweet sauce, adding them will spice it up.
Use 2 cloves and 1 star anise if you only want a little spice.

Great for wild game, beef and pork.
And I'm about to find out how it is on some good Vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Preacher Man (Feb 17, 2019)

I already have PBBE's in mind.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 17, 2019)

On Vanilla ice cream!


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 17, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> I already have PBBE's in mind.


That sounds great, I had thoughts of that too.
I froze most of the leftover sauce and plan on using it on a smoked pork loin.


----------



## ksblazer (Feb 17, 2019)

Sounds great!!

Gotta try this recipe in BBQ & Ice cream


----------



## Preacher Man (Feb 17, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> On Vanilla ice cream!


My mind just exploded.


----------

